# Seaside FL rides



## aswatson (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm going to be spending New Years in Seaside, FL. Does anyone know of group rides or marked routes in the area? Thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## rotary16 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Seaside? as in near Destin?*

Not sure how much it's grown up in the past few years, but several years ago I found "decent" riding along Hwy 98 that runs from Destin towards Panama City. From Seaside, there is a MUT that will take you through Grayton Beach towards Destin and will intersect with Hwy 98. Turn right and there is a pretty decent shoulder and lots of flat road. Just be careful as the traffic gets pretty fast. Again, this is based on two year old info. Maybe someone else can share some more recent information. Robin's Bikes and Fitness ((850) 269-2453) had a couple of organized rides leaving from their shop in Destin during the week. Might give them a call.


----------

